# Biggest flounder in 7 years - 10 pounds 30"



## Redfish Rick

*12/6/2016*
Not only did we gig the biggest fish of 2016 tonight, this was the largest fish gigged on my boat since 2009. I had the Daniel S. group of 2 onboard tonight, conditions were strange, with dead calm winds at dark increasing to North at 20mph by 7pm, and slightly low tides. We got on the fish fast tonight, gigging 3 fish over 6 pounds in the first 15 minutes (before it even got dark). This included the "big girl" which was gigged in 1 foot of water over grass bottom while it was still light at approx 6pm tonight. We ended with a 4 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 8pm, and all the flounder were in the 6-10 pound range (25-30").

December dates are filling fast, please see the updated list below. * Late trips are also available upon request*, and this is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked, just call and ask...

*Upcoming open dates:*
*December 12, 21, 28, 29, 31.

*Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## James Howell

WOW. That is a frigging monster. Congrats to you and your client.


----------



## FISHIN COUG

Looks like he got a good shot in him too! Congrats to the gentleman on a flounder of a lifetime & you for making that happen!!!!


----------



## FishingMudGuy

Nice halibut. :rotfl: j/k

Those are some nice flatties. Congrats!


----------



## FishersLog

Those are like quality northeast fluke! What would happen if you jig fished those areas during the day?


----------

